# St. Margaret's Hospital (Great Barr Hall) For Sale!



## Derelict-UK (Dec 2, 2011)

It seems they have given up attempting to renovate the hall and just sell it 'as is'.

Fucking typical, Bovis got the contract to pull down the hospital on the condition that they renovated the hall.

All they have done is put scaffolding up and let the occasional pikey in to nick stuff or set light to it!

A fucking disgrace!


http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property...9;jsessionid=FBDD58441471DE1E381CF940C9195227


----------



## highcannons (Dec 3, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> It seems they have given up attempting to renovate the hall and just sell it 'as is'.
> 
> Fucking typical, Bovis got the contract to pull down the hospital on the condition that they renovated the hall.
> 
> ...



It would be easy just to say 'what did you expect' but it isn't that easy to be cynical! Very sad as it will now rot away more, scaffolding will make access easy too, maybe the wrong 'uns as its now advertised!


----------



## Gramma6 (Dec 3, 2011)

£3 million for a derelict building? I wonder how much it would cost to renovate it? I can't see there being many takers for this in the current economic climate!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 3, 2011)

It's not just the mansion though, it comes with a massive garden and 2 massive linked lakes.

The flash earth link shows the mansion (probably back in 2007 as the hospital buildings are still standing) and if you drag the screen down it shows Great Barr Park and then 2 'fish ponds', these are all included.

God knows how they will prevent members of the public from accessing it though as you can walk to the lakes from a few places.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.556255&lon=-1.920967&z=19.1&r=0&src=msl


----------

